# Is there anyone who has been waiting for 574 visa more than 2 months?



## ghost593290 (Oct 27, 2015)

The assessment for students who apply for 574 visa in China is level 1. But there is a group built by 149 applicants from China where one third of them have not been granted visa and most of them have been waiting for more than 2 months, I do not know is this a level 1 standard?


----------



## aoamber (Oct 7, 2015)

ghost593290 said:


> The assessment for students who apply for 574 visa in China is level 1. But there is a group built by 149 applicants from China where one third of them have not been granted visa and most of them have been waiting for more than 2 months, I do not know is this a level 1 standard?


They don't follow assessment timelines. My visa application is assessment level 2 and usually 21 days is needed to get an answer from embassy. But for me it has been more than 2 month since I logged my documents. I strongly suggest you to call AHC and ask on with stage your application is, at least you can predict the further assessment time. Good luck.


----------

